# Remote valves - anybody tried it?



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just wondering if anybody has tried moving their valves out to just before the first head in the zone. I was just daydreaming about having a couple Buckner style valves out in the lawn for hand watering purposes. I realize that this is probably not necessary for smaller lawns where 100' of hose should reach most areas. But that's not my situation here!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why not add a zone just for this and use a WiFi controller to trigger it when you want to use it?

Otherwise you will have to treat that section as a main instead of lateral.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It avoids having to run additional pipe underground for the dedicated zone. I'm also used to bigger (golf) systems where each head is its own valve and the whole system is always live.

What's the disadvantage of having a mainline out to the beginning of each zone?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> It avoids having to run additional pipe underground for the dedicated zone. I'm also used to bigger (golf) systems where each head is its own valve and the whole system is always live.
> 
> What's the disadvantage of having a mainline out to the beginning of each zone?


Half my system is like that. Due to some of the distances involved, the original installer must have decided wire was cheaper and/ or easier than a bundle of over a dozen pipes. A main runs around and valves are scattered near the zones. Works fine. I have a dedicated well so the main isn't live all the time. If it was city water, I'd suggest ensuring a main valve is in place - one leak on a main that's live 24/7 could be a huge disaster.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > It avoids having to run additional pipe underground for the dedicated zone. I'm also used to bigger (golf) systems where each head is its own valve and the whole system is always live.
> ...


Oh yeah, my existing system has a hand operated main but I'd want a solenoid operated valve assuming the pressure drop isn't an issue (Not likely in my case) if I was going to have continuously live mains to any significant extent.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Yes, I should have been more specific. The main should be a solenoid valve opened by the controller. If pressure loss is an issue, use a larger valve. A main break with no automatic main valve, say when you are on vacation or away for a while would be "bad."


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

That's pretty much how mine is installed. There is a main trunk running across the yard with valves spread out throughout the various zones. It certainly made adding a garden faucet near our raised beds much easier, but finding misbehaving valves can be a challenge if they become covered by the turf. Fortunately, my FIL has a metal detector and there is enough metal in the valve for it to be located that way.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Here in my area of Texas all the valves are out in the field. I do know of areas of the Country where local code requires all the valves to be on a single manifold near the supply and the backflow. I've been told they do that so backflow and valves can all be regularly tested but don't know if any of that is true!

Pluses and minuses to both. I've got a rather large system and would need to go to larger than a 1" valves if mine were pulled back to a single manifold distribution. It does cut down on wires but can really increase the amount of pipe.

I too like the fact that I can "tap the main line" for hose bibs out in the yard. I've added about 6 or 7 around my lot that really come in handy (2+ acres).

Someone said they were able to locate valves with a metal detector. You must have brass valves! A typical plastic valve has very little metal. You need a locator like this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD_m04tQjDU


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> Someone said they were able to locate valves with a metal detector. You must have brass valves! A typical plastic valve has very little metal. You need a locator like this one.


Nope, just plain old Weathermatic Silver Bullets. Somehow the solenoid, spring, nuts/bolts, or hose clamps are enough for my FIL's metal detector to find.


----------

